# Tank Mix



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone have experience tank mixing glyphosate and Prowl H2O? I am wanting to do an application on my coastal field and use the Prowl for pre-emergent and gly to burn down the rye and other stuff that has already come up. Soil temperature is at 55 degrees. The Prowl label is vague on what it can be mixed with.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It must mix well as the label gives a general "Water Soluble Concentrate" mixing instructions. Sounds like you mix your Prowl first and then add your gly while agitating.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

They don't directly interfere. But the Prowl H2O is an encapsulated product. Meaning the herbicide is hidden inside a polymer layer. Kind of like the candy coating on an M&M.

So, what you don't want in a tank mix scenario is something that will degrade that coating, which I believe is what gives it more of its pre-emergence action, and also the time-release sort of action as well. Since gly is a pretty good solvent as well as herbicide, I would be hesitant to mix. I would rather spend the time of another trip across the field, rather than possibly degrading the action of the Prowl.

Prowl does like to stain the tank and hang around in there. Gly is an excellent tank cleaner. So I would probably spray the Prowl first, then follow with the tank of gly, which should remove most of the residue.

Reed


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I read further into the Prowl label and it gave a example of mixing Glyphosate with Prowl in a wheat stubble burn to kill emerged weeds so it must mix ok. The only thing that was specifically mentioned was not to mix with high salt fertilizers.










Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

As always, thanks guys!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I would not apply my Prowl H2O until soil temps warm more. You will be wasting some of your residual time when the preemerge herbicide is not needed. I spray glyphosate in mid February and then burn in early March. I then apply Prowl to get all the benefit I can .


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

broadriverhay: Have I waited too late for applying the Prowl?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Depending where you're at it may be too late. Off the top of my head the label says before 6 in of growth . A 2 quarts 28 days to hay Harvest , more than 2 50 days


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Most of the prowl H2O on Hay or pasture in our climate is sprayed in the dormant stage. I know others have said wait till you spray the burn down but with an existing crop like alfalfa or orchardgrass there is no burn down sprayed once the crop is established,, so if you spray with prowl when the weeds are still dormant you will get control,, prowl H2O will not control anything that's growing


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Troy Farmer , I think this year I am going to tank mix glyphosate and Prowl H2O. With the option of split applications now , I am going to apply half of the Prowl during burn down and the other half later. Probably after the second cutting but I have not completely made up my mind on the second application yet. What I did last year just did not work on the Italian Rye grass but it was a different Spring here for sure.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> Troy Farmer , I think this year I am going to tank mix glyphosate and Prowl H2O. With the option of split applications now , I am going to apply half of the Prowl during burn down and the other half later. Probably after the second cutting but I have not completely made up my mind on the second application yet. What I did last year just did not work on the Italian Rye grass but it was a different Spring here for sure.


I know what you mean. Looks like this year is going to be an early spring. 78 here today. I've got to get myself in gear for spraying. Probably going to burn (with fire) about 18 acres Sat depending on weather. What soil temp do you shoot for on the prowl application?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

For me it has got a lot to do with when it gets dry enough to get in my field . Being river bottom land I usually spray as soon as it dries out, and that is not now for sure.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I've scouted my tift 44 fields and they are fairly clean. I have a coastal field with rye grass. I am going to hit it with a dose of glyphosate as soon the weather and ground allows. I am going to try and get the Prowl down pretty quick too.

This warm spell made me realize I've got get moving with my spraying.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

We spray prowl and roundup together here with no problems


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Troy farmer why not spray together?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

After reading these replies I probably will. I was worried about spraying the Prowl too early.


----------

